# Anyone else propagating anything?



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I have about 200 petunias I started from cuttings going in my basement right now. I should have enough for a really great show in flower beds, containers, and hanging baskets this year. With a some extra to give to family and friends. This is my first year propagating at any scale. Anyone else try to save a few bucks by propagating annuals or starting seeds inside? Curious to learn from other people's experience.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@gm560 I have started petunias indoors from seed, but have had a 60% success rate so far. I would be much more interested in propagating from cuttings - what did you start with for the mother plant? Did you buy several plugs and grow and divide them?

@DJLCN If you're planting Purple Heart again this year, I'm sure folks would be interested in seeing how you grew them out last year. I was impressed!


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

@drenglish The Purple Heart you saw last summer is just now coming out of dormancy. I did take some cuttings before the first freeze last fall and propagated about a dozen new plants over the winter in my garage. I planted a few of them in a new bed earlier this week and gave a few to my neighbor.

I'm also interested to hear more about propagating petunias @gm560


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

drenglish said:


> @gm560 I have started petunias indoors from seed, but have had a 60% success rate so far. I would be much more interested in propagating from cuttings - what did you start with for the mother plant? Did you buy several plugs and grow and divide them?


I bought a few 4.5 inch plants a few weeks ago. I took some cuttings off those, then when they rooted, I planted them up. Now I am at the point that I am pinching those back and propagating the pinched cuttings. I have so many now that I need it to warm up outside because I am running out of room under my grow lights! My success rate from cuttings has been in the 80-90% range.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

DJLCN said:


> I'm also interested to hear more about propagating petunias @gm560


Let me know what you are interested in learning more about.
Here are some of the little ones:


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

@gm560 I assume any petunia can be propagated? Specially though, did you start with a Wave or Proven Winners starter plant? Did you use rooting hormone?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

DJLCN said:


> @gm560 I assume any petunia can be propagated? Specially though, did you start with a Wave or Proven Winners starter plant? Did you use rooting hormone?


I don't think someone would have a problem propagating the varieties you mentioned. In fact I think that is the only way growers reproduce those hybrids, they either do not produce seeds or the seeds would not produce the same plant as the mother. However I am not sure the rules about doing so since I have heard they may be patent protected and I'll leave it at that. 

I do use rooting hormone, but nothing special. Just the stuff they sell at HD.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@gm560 Nice setup! Are you using any root hormone or do the petunia cuttings take off just fine? Do you water from the bottom trays? I've never used red and blue spectrum only grow bulbs but ones that include some white to be visually appealing. Are you seeing any growth difference under grow lights below to the plants under the other light source above?

Edit: DJLCN beat me to it on the root hormone question.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

drenglish said:


> @gm560 Nice setup! Are you using any root hormone or do the petunia cuttings take off just fine? Do you water from the bottom trays? I've never used red and blue spectrum only grow bulbs but ones that include some white to be visually appealing. Are you seeing any growth difference under grow lights below to the plants under the other light source above?


Yes to the hormone but just stuff from HD. I have thought about doing a set with honey, just to see the difference. You are actually seeing fully rooted plants there that I potted up last weekend. Those I under water and hit with a spray bottle here and there. When I originally stick the cuttings I put them in a put them in a clear tote like this. I water them once, seal it up and don't need to add water any more.

In terms of the grow light performance. I don't think it has been long enough to tell but I like the full spectrum one up top the best so far.


----------

